# Welsummer ?



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Do Welsummers have a small spur like a roo? This one I am told is about 7 months old. Moves r e a l slow.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no clue ... sorry ...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Do what?!....


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Will post pic tomorrow.


----------

